# TCCCS



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Greg Hawes <hawes@SEDSystems.ca>* on *Tue, 27 Mar 2001 11:30:24 -0600 (CST)*
Now that the new TCCCS communication gear has been fielded 
throughout the country with the exception of LFWA, which 
is currently in the fielding process, how bout some 
feedback?
Was it / Is it worth the hype?  Any good / bad experiences 
with the stuff?
A welcome change from the previous CNR equipment in my 
books, but of course my opinion is jaded........
greg
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

